# Maybe Baby test strips going backwards



## Watcheye (Apr 18, 2016)

One of the things I am using to watch my mare are the maybe baby test strips. I used them two years ago and I dont remember a whole lot except for the fact that right before she foaled they did indeed turn yellow/6.8 as the instructions said they would. The closer to yellow, the closer to foaling.

The trouble is this year with my other mare they were at 6.4 which shows up as a spring green/almost yellow for several days. This was about the time she was at 334 days (I know it isnt everything but that is when she had her first foal.

About two days ago, they reverted back to 6.8 almost a 7 if Im not mistaken and they have stayed there. @[email protected] When we were really bright she was acting a lot more uncomfortable, she had more of an udder and I could have sworn she was more elongated. Her milk is yellowish in color and very mildly sticky. Today she is at day 338. Now she seems fine and its just really confusing. Any thoughts?


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2016)

Sometimes they will go the "wrong direction" just when you're thinking they are almost there. I don't know what foal strips you are using, but at 6.4 pH they are generally good to go. But, we've had some mares here that have gone from 6.4 back up to 7.0, and then a few days later, drop quite suddenly and foal.

So, keep a close eye on her, they can change in a "moment", and you need to be alert !!

Can you post a couple of pictures of your girl? We'd love to see her!!


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 18, 2016)

Im using the Maybe Baby foal strips. I actually have another thread for her. Its my mare Prism I just started another thread because this was specifically about the test strips. She did have some sort of crusting on her udder today. I imagine it was wax? It was on both of them but she rolled (because I hosed her off due to heat) before I could get a picture. Ill post it but its only on one nipple in the photo due to her rolling. Both had it again later in the evening. Her udder has been bigger during this pregnancy adding to my confusion about what might be wax. Here are some very unflattering pictures of poor Prism.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, I remember. You had a very rare occurrence with twins, but with 2 placentas. One born first, and then a couple of days later, the second one. I remember appreciating all that you shared with us about the very sad times you went through with the deliveries. Hoping your mare has come through this and is now recovered from her experience. Last we heard, she was on antibiotics and a limited diet. How is she now?

Since it appears that this girl is building an udder, and there are changes for the positive here, since it's been a few days, can you post another set of pictures so we have a comparison of views to look at?

In these, it appears baby is riding sideways, and she'll have to do some rolling to get baby lined up for delivery. But remember, that can happen very quickly so careful watching is important.

Poor Prism looks like she's quite uncomfortable, poor little lady. Hoping things are continuing to progress for her, and look forward to some more pictures to see how she's been changing in the last couple of day.

~~Diane


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2016)

I think the white you are seeing isn't wax but calcium... I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 20, 2016)

I was not the one who had a mare that gave birth to twins.


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 20, 2016)

I have posted new pictures in her original thread.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh, well you know these old "Auntie" minds get confused sometimes. I'm glad you've found the original thread, and I'll go there now!!


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 21, 2016)

No worries, there are so many to keep track of I can definitely understand it. That twins thing sounds like a very stressful situation. My mare did lose her last foal though. That was bad enough.


----------

